# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  Πομπος FM με την EL 504  40 Watt

## kostassss

STA51706.jpgSTA51703.jpgSTA51711.jpg*Πομπος FM με την EL 504  40 Watt*

----------

A--15 (12-06-14), 

αθικτον (07-11-15), 

billisj (04-06-14), 

SeAfasia (04-06-14)

----------


## kostassss

και ακόμα ένας από την συλλογή μου στα 30 watt  επίσης με την EL504
STA51708.jpgSTA51709.jpg

----------

A--15 (12-06-14), 

billisj (04-06-14)

----------


## spyart

για ποιο λόγω έβαλες ανεμιστήρα στη λάμπα;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Τα 40 watt πως τα μέτρησες?  :Confused1:

----------


## betacord85

40 watt???αν θυμαμαι καλα το σχεδιο του μπογατσα εβγαζε μαξιμουμ 25 watt!τι ταση εχει στην ανοδο?ανεβασε σχεδιο αν εχεις

----------


## betacord85

με το smps τι τροφοδοτεις?

----------


## p.gabr

> για ποιο λόγω έβαλες ανεμιστήρα στη λάμπα;





Η ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΑΥΤΟΥ


http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74750








ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ

----------


## kostassss

> Η ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΑΥΤΟΥ
> 
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=74750
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ακριβώς!!

----------


## kostassss

> 40 watt???αν θυμαμαι καλα το σχεδιο του μπογατσα εβγαζε μαξιμουμ 25 watt!τι ταση εχει στην ανοδο?ανεβασε σχεδιο αν εχεις



ο πομπός είναι της TELBA αγοραστός απλά είναι σε άλλο σασί 
40watt.jpg
στο τότε *φυλλάδιο* είναι ο δευτερος στα 40 *watt 
*telba%20504i.jpg
σε ένα άλλο σχέδιο ον δίνουν ακόμα και 45 watt
el504%2045w.jpg
ελπίζω να σε έχω κάλυψη !!

----------

jeik (29-12-15)

----------


## kostassss

> για ποιο λόγω έβαλες ανεμιστήρα στη λάμπα;



με την χρήση του ανεμιστήρα σταθεροποιω την θερμοκρασία της λάμπας με αποτέλεσμα να μην υπάρχουνε τσουλίσματα

----------


## betacord85

διαλεγεις που θα απαντησεις η κανουμε χαζες ερωτησειες?σε ρωτησαμε κατι...

----------


## kostassss

> διαλεγεις που θα απαντησεις η κανουμε χαζες ερωτησειες?σε ρωτησαμε κατι...



μπήκα πριν λίγο είδα τα σχόλια και απάντησα δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να αποφύγω μια ερώτηση που δεν απάντησα?

----------


## betacord85

σου εκανα 2 ερωτησεις τη ανοδικη ταση και που χρησημοποιεις το smps...

----------


## kostassss

[QUOTE=betacord85;658411]σου εκανα 2 ερωτησεις τη ανοδικη ταση και που χρησημοποιεις το smps...[/QUOTE
2χ300 250MA το τροφοδοτικο το χρησιμοποιω για το ανεμιστιρακι 1 που βλεπεις και ανα ακομα που εχο σκοπο να τοποθετισο

----------


## betacord85

ευχαριστω αγαπητε μου φιλε

----------


## kostassss

κανεις ενα λαθος λες ότι Maximus η el 504 δίνη 25 βαττ αυτό είναι το minimum

----------


## crown

ακριβωs..καλα τα λεει ο φιλοs Κωσταs. Eτσι ειναι για τα watt minimum 25 εγωτην εχω ριξει στο κεφαλι 450-480 με χαμηλα σκριν για τιs αναγκεs των εκπομπων..και μην μου πειτε τωρα για διαρκεια ζωηs οσοι δεν επεξαν με αυτα τα μηχανακια το 75-80πανε απλα θεωρητικα βαση των DATA SH.

----------

αθικτον (07-11-15)

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Το έχουμε αναλύσει πολλές φορές βρε παιδιά, η 504 δε βγάζει πάνω από 25 watt σαν αυτοταλάντωτη.
Εκτός αν μετράμε με γέφυρα που μετράει όλες τις αρμονικές κλπ και τα βγάζει 40, οπότε υπάρχει πρόβλημα  :Wink:

----------


## kostassss

έτσι όπως το θέτεις έχει μια λογική που άμα μπούμε σε αντιπαραθεση δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη..... σιγουρα σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα ακομα και στην γεφυρα πανω δεν μπωρης να ισε σιγουρος για ποσα βατ διαρεουνε στις αρμονικες αλλα μην το βαζετε στανταρ οτι πανο απο 25 δεν βγαζει..... βγαζει παραπανω

----------


## radioamateur

Εγώ βέβαια έριξα και 500 volts DC στην EL 504 ως αυτοταλάντωτο και την είδα να γίνεται ηφαίστειο.Βέβαια μετά από αυτό το πείραμα έμαθα ότι πρέπει να συμορφώνομαι με τα τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά της εκάστοτε λυχνίας.

Κάποιοι πχ έλεγαν ότι έβγαζαν από μια λυχνία 8930 4cx250r έως και 700 watts. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει μάλλον το κόβω για μύθο.
Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας απαντήσει.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> έτσι όπως το θέτεις έχει μια λογική που άμα μπούμε σε αντιπαραθεση δεν θα βγάλουμε άκρη..... σιγουρα σε αυτα τα μηχανηματα ακομα και στην γεφυρα πανω δεν μπωρης να ισε σιγουρος για ποσα βατ διαρεουνε στις αρμονικες αλλα μην το βαζετε στανταρ οτι πανο απο 25 δεν βγαζει..... βγαζει παραπανω



Δεν περιαυτολογώ και φυσικά δεν είναι θέμα αντιπαράθεσης, αλλά πρέπει να έχω κατασκευάσει πολύ παραπάνω από 100 κομμάτια. Κάποτε τα έβγαζα τελείως φασόν δέκα δέκα.
Στην καλύτερη 20-25 watt με το ζόρι με 400-450 volt ανοδική.
Αν η γέφυρα δουλεύει σωστά και σου δείχνει 40, μάλλον έχεις πηδήξει όλη τη γειτονιά  :Wink: 
Θα το δεις σε αναλυτή μόνο. Ακόμη και με bird 43 θα διαβάσεις λάθος, αφού τα στοιχεία της έχουν μεγάλο εύρος συχνοτήτων.

----------


## betacord85

καλησπερα σας,γιωργο στη ερωτηση που του εκανες απλα σφυραει αδιαφορα...αραγε πως τα μετρησες?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Κάποιοι πχ έλεγαν ότι έβγαζαν από μια λυχνία 8930 4cx250r έως και 700 watts. Δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο ισχύει μάλλον το κόβω για μύθο.
> Αν ξέρει κάποιος ας απαντήσει.



400-450 με το ζόρι, με τσιτωμένες τάσεις και με επαγγελματική κατασκευή και με οδήγηση από ιταλικό exciter (με ότι μπορεί να σημαίνει αυτό).
700 από push pull ίσως, αν είσαι καλός μάστορας  :Wink:

----------


## kostassss

> καλησπερα σας,γιωργο στη ερωτηση που του εκανες απλα σφυραει αδιαφορα...αραγε πως τα μετρησες?



δεν σε καταλαβαίνω φίλε μου ειλικρινα είναι αυτονόητο ότι το μέτρησα με γέφυρα όπως είναι συντονισμένο η γέφυρα διχνη 37 βαττ δεν καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί μου επιτίθεσαι? εγώ δεν διαφώνησα με ένα φίλο  που σχολίασε ότι μπόρει  και να μην είναι καθαρα και να διαρεουνε σε αρμονικες κλπ το προβλημα το δικο σου πιο ειναι?

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ηρεμήστε σύντροφοι συναγωνιστές των ερτζιανών, κουβέντα κάνουμε  :Rolleyes:

----------


## kostassss

> Ηρεμήστε σύντροφοι συναγωνιστές των ερτζιανών, κουβέντα κάνουμε



το θεμα ξερεις ποιο ειναι γιωργο πιος ο λογος να σφιριζω αδιαφορα για το μιχανιμα αυτο με βοηθησε ενας φιλος απο εδο απο το σιτε δεν θελο να αναφερο το ονομα του εκεινος γνωριζει πος δουλεψε ακομα και σε τι αποσταση ακουστικε στην δοκιμη που εκανα

----------


## betacord85

δεν επιτιθομαι σε κανεναν αγαπητε...αλλα οπως λενε οι προλαλησαντες ειναι καπως τα 40 βαττ με την 504...τεσπα...

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν... 
Το ΑΝ ακούστηκε μακριά ή κοντά ΔΕΝ επιβαβαιώνει ότι είναι είτε 40W είτε 1W !  Το 1977 με 1W ταπεινότατο σε ένα απλό δίπολο της πλάκας... μιλύσαμε από Γαλάτσι (Κυψέλη πάνω) σε Δραπετσώνα, Αίγινα κλπ!!! Βέβαια ούτε κρατικός σχεδόν δεν υπήρχε τότε!!! Οπότε ο θόρυβος ήταν κάτι που έμοιαζε άγνωστο και θεωρητικό στα βιβλία μας! αργότερα και με την πάροδο αρκετών ετών... διαπιστώσαμε πως η θεωρία γίνεται πράξη!!! Και εκεί που έφτανε το ταπεινό 1W δεν έφταναν πιά ούτε τα 100W και με κεραίες με σεβαστό κέρδος κιόλας έναντι του διπόλου!  
Γενικά πάντως ανεξάρτητα τι λέει η Χ γέφυρα... και ειδικότερα μιά ΜΗ Bird τυχαία... μπορείς να "επαληθεύσεις" αν έστω μπορεί να βγάζει τα 40W που έχεις δει! Για να βγάλει 40 θα πρέπει να καταναλώνει περίπου 60 εώς και 75W ! Υπολόγισε λοιπόν τι τάση της ρίχνεις στην άνοδο, επί το ρεύμα που τραβάει στην άνοδο και βρες τι καταναλώνει αρχικά! Παράδειγμα... αν ρίχνεις 500V και τραβάει ας πούμε 100mA τότε καταναλώνει 50W! Αν βγάζει 40W και "τρώει" 50W θα πρέπει να έχει απόδοση 80% !!! που για αυτοταλάντωτο είναι υπερβολικά πολύ, αν όχι αδύνατο! τυπικά εγώ θα περίμενα περίπου 35 έως το μέγιστο σε ιδανική κατασκευή το 50% απόδοση!  Δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να τραβάει ανοδικά περίπου 160mA @ 500V! Προσοχή, 160 μόνο το ανοδικό ρεύμα!!! Αν τραβάει 120mA καταναλώνει ~60W οπότε στην καλύτερη να βγάζει 30W (για 50%)! Και σημείωσε εδώ ότι αυτή η ισχύς ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΤΩΝ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΤΗΣ!!! 
Βάλε ότι τυπικά θα αποδίδει μια τέτοια ερασιτεχνική κατασκευη περίπου 40 - 45% και θα δεις ότι τα νούμερα ισχύος εξόδου μειώνονται άρδην!  Βγάλε μετά και τις διάσπαρτες αρμονικές που έχουν και αυτες μέρος της ισχύος που εσύ "διαβάζεις" και θα είσαι τελικά περίπου στα 23 -27W! 
Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι 25W σε συχνότητες VHF όπως είναι η ραδιοφωνική μπάντα των FM στην ουσία ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗ ΙΣΧΥΣ ανεξάρτητα αν με το 'σήμερά" μας τα θεωρούμε ποταπά!!! Με την ίδια αυτή ισχύ όμως μπορείτε να μιλήσετε από ένα άκρο της Ελλάδος στο άλλο άκρο σε ζώνες λίγο εκτός και από ένα σχετικά καλό υψόμετρο!!!\


ΥΓ Τώρα, αν θέλουμε να λέμε ότι "βγάζει 40W" κάτι επειδή έτσι μας είπαν έτσι έλεγε το Χ σχέδιο του 83 που έβαλε ένας που δεν είχε ούτε Bird ούτε Spectrum για να τα μετρήσει πραγματικά στην συχνότητα φέροντος... είναι άλλο θέμα! Και προσωπικά το απόδεχομαι για "ερασιτεχνική" αναφορά των 80's !!!

----------

A--15 (12-06-14), 

CybEng (05-06-14)

----------


## SRF

Αααα! Και μακριά από "κακοτοπιές" .... 

EETT1.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

Α βρε Γιώργο με τα κατεβατά σου!!!
Να πω και εγώ κάτι  γιατί ο ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΤΗ μίλησε για P/P
και εγώ έχω βγάλει 170w με δυο 807 σε push pull άλλα όμως για SSB  (PEP) Σε συνεχή λειτουργία, είναι κουταμάρα

Το τελικό κόστος ΟΛΗΣ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ είναι ποσοστιαία πολύ μικρο ,εάν   επιλέξεις σωστά μια μεγαλύτερη λυχνία , από το να καταπονείς τις μικρότερες

----------


## pantelisyzfr1

> Αααα! Και μακριά από "κακοτοπιές" .... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 51380



ευκαιρία να κοιτάξουν και τις αρμόνικες :Tongue2:

----------


## JIM_6146B

> δεν επιτιθομαι σε κανεναν αγαπητε...αλλα οπως λενε οι προλαλησαντες ειναι καπως τα 40 βαττ με την 504...τεσπα...




Τα σχέδια είναι παραποιημένα . Στο πρώτο στην εικόνα αριστερά φαίνεται  η εικόνα του πομπός γράφει 25  και στο δεύτερο σχέδιο  τα 45 W  έχουν γραφτεί με επεξεργαστεί εικόνας ( αν το μεγεθύνετε θα δείτε τι λέω )  . 
Το 40-45 W δεν υφίσταται   γιατί απλά και τα δύο σχέδια είναι 25 w (  είναι όμοια ) . 

και θα συμφωνήσω με τον betacord85  . Το να παραποιούμε  παλιά σχέδια είναι απαράδεκτο  .  και να συζητάμε για την παραποίηση δηλαδή ότι βγάζει 40-45W  .  
Τα 25 w  με το ζόρι τα παίρνεις   όπως ανάφερε και  ο SRF .

ΥΓ  δεν κατηγορώ  για τα σχέδια τον  kostassss  γιατί τα έχω δεί και απο άλλους

----------


## betacord85

jim θυμαμαι το σχεδιο του μπογατσα 100% εγραφε 25watt!και ο βασιλης τον εδινε μονταρισμενο 30.000 τοτε μιλαμε μεσα 90...

----------


## JIM_6146B

> jim θυμαμαι το σχεδιο του μπογατσα 100% εγραφε 25watt!και ο βασιλης τον εδινε μονταρισμενο 30.000 τοτε μιλαμε μεσα 90...




ναι και το αγόρασα τότε με 25000 δρχ .   :Smile:   και έχω τα περισσότερα  σχέδια απο τότε  :Smile:  .

----------


## john_b

Αν και δούλευα την 6146 και εγώ εκεί τα θυμάμαι αυτά ότι τους έδιναν, 25 βάτ. Βέβαια για κάποιο λόγο που είναι θολός πια στο μυαλό μου, έχω κολλήσει με την εντύπωση ότι αυτή η λυχνία δούλευε σωστά στα 18 βάτ.

----------


## betacord85

τσεκαρετε τον συναδελφο...δειτε ποσα λεει to meter... παρολο που ειναι προχειρο δουλεια το ανεβασε το βιντεακι...οταν κανουμε τετοιου ιδους κατασκευες καλο θα ηταν να υπαρχει και βιντεακι... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BC8XU_8krYE

----------


## kostassss

που να το ξερα οτι θα γινει μεγαλο θεμα τα 40 βαττ να εβαζα 30 να ειμασταν ευχαριστημενη ολοι!!! παντος μια μερα συνδεσα μια λαμπα 60 βαττ στην εξοδο της  κεραίας και φωτιζε ικανοποιητικα για πορτατηφ κανει σηγουρα!!

----------


## kostassss

βρηκα και μια φωτο !!
10176899_4098409473995_516047181_o.jpg

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ναι και το αγόρασα τότε με 25000 δρχ .    και έχω τα περισσότερα  σχέδια απο τότε  .



Από τον Σταύρο το πήρες? Θεσ/νίκη? Λογικά εγώ θα το είχα φτιάξει  :Tongue2:

----------


## savnik

> Λοιπόν... 
> Το ΑΝ ακούστηκε μακριά ή κοντά ΔΕΝ επιβαβαιώνει ότι είναι είτε 40W είτε 1W !  Το 1977 με 1W ταπεινότατο σε ένα απλό δίπολο της πλάκας... μιλύσαμε από Γαλάτσι (Κυψέλη πάνω) σε Δραπετσώνα, Αίγινα κλπ!!! Βέβαια ούτε κρατικός σχεδόν δεν υπήρχε τότε!!! Οπότε ο θόρυβος ήταν κάτι που έμοιαζε άγνωστο και θεωρητικό στα βιβλία μας! αργότερα και με την πάροδο αρκετών ετών... διαπιστώσαμε πως η θεωρία γίνεται πράξη!!! Και εκεί που έφτανε το ταπεινό 1W δεν έφταναν πιά ούτε τα 100W και με κεραίες με σεβαστό κέρδος κιόλας έναντι του διπόλου!  
> Γενικά πάντως ανεξάρτητα τι λέει η Χ γέφυρα... και ειδικότερα μιά ΜΗ Bird τυχαία... μπορείς να "επαληθεύσεις" αν έστω μπορεί να βγάζει τα 40W που έχεις δει! Για να βγάλει 40 θα πρέπει να καταναλώνει περίπου 60 εώς και 75W ! Υπολόγισε λοιπόν τι τάση της ρίχνεις στην άνοδο, επί το ρεύμα που τραβάει στην άνοδο και βρες τι καταναλώνει αρχικά! Παράδειγμα... αν ρίχνεις 500V και τραβάει ας πούμε 100mA τότε καταναλώνει 50W! Αν βγάζει 40W και "τρώει" 50W θα πρέπει να έχει απόδοση 80% !!! που για αυτοταλάντωτο είναι υπερβολικά πολύ, αν όχι αδύνατο! τυπικά εγώ θα περίμενα περίπου 35 έως το μέγιστο σε ιδανική κατασκευή το 50% απόδοση!  Δηλαδή θα έπρεπε να τραβάει ανοδικά περίπου 160mA @ 500V! Προσοχή, 160 μόνο το ανοδικό ρεύμα!!! Αν τραβάει 120mA καταναλώνει ~60W οπότε στην καλύτερη να βγάζει 30W (για 50%)! Και σημείωσε εδώ ότι αυτή η ισχύς ΠΕΡΙΛΑΜΒΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΧΥ ΤΩΝ ΑΡΜΟΝΙΚΩΝ ΤΗΣ!!! 
> Βάλε ότι τυπικά θα αποδίδει μια τέτοια ερασιτεχνική κατασκευη περίπου 40 - 45% και θα δεις ότι τα νούμερα ισχύος εξόδου μειώνονται άρδην!  Βγάλε μετά και τις διάσπαρτες αρμονικές που έχουν και αυτες μέρος της ισχύος που εσύ "διαβάζεις" και θα είσαι τελικά περίπου στα 23 -27W! 
> Να σημειώσω εδώ ότι 25W σε συχνότητες VHF όπως είναι η ραδιοφωνική μπάντα των FM στην ουσία ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΞΙΟΛΟΓΗ ΙΣΧΥΣ ανεξάρτητα αν με το 'σήμερά" μας τα θεωρούμε ποταπά!!! Με την ίδια αυτή ισχύ όμως μπορείτε να μιλήσετε από ένα άκρο της Ελλάδος στο άλλο άκρο σε ζώνες λίγο εκτός και από ένα σχετικά καλό υψόμετρο!!!\
> 
> 
> ΥΓ Τώρα, αν θέλουμε να λέμε ότι "βγάζει 40W" κάτι επειδή έτσι μας είπαν έτσι έλεγε το Χ σχέδιο του 83 που έβαλε ένας που δεν είχε ούτε Bird ούτε Spectrum για να τα μετρήσει πραγματικά στην συχνότητα φέροντος... είναι άλλο θέμα! Και προσωπικά το απόδεχομαι για "ερασιτεχνική" αναφορά των 80's !!!



Δεν ξέρουμε και σε τι φορτίο(ώμ) είναι συνδεδεμένη η έξοδος του πομπού;

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Ας γράψω και εγώ ένα κατεβατό, τι μόνο ο SRF?  :Tongue2: 
To 80-81 που ήμουν 13-14 έφτιαξα το πρώτο μου λαμπάτο με την 504, αγορασμένο το κιτ από τον ΠΟΠ 1.900 δρχ!
Μου λέει κάποιος συγχωριανός συνάδελφος (20χρονος αυτός τότε) πως αυτός είχε την 6146 που έβγαζε 80 watt και γι΄ αυτό ακούγετε πιο μακριά!
Τώρα το ότι ήταν και σε πολύ πιο ψηλό σημείο δεν μπορούσα τότε να κατανοήσω πως έπαιζε ρόλο.
Πάω σπίτι του και όντως είδα στη γέφυρα 80 watt!!!  :Confused1: 
Παίρνω τηλέφωνο στον ΠΟΠ και ζητάω το κιτ με την 6146 που έβγαζε αυτή την ισχύ και μου εξηγεί κάποιος πως αυτό δε γίνετε και πως βγάζει μόνο 30.
Παίρνω στον Μάρσαλ και μου λέει "κοίτα να δεις, 80 δε βγάζει, αλλά 60-70 με μια ειδικά 6146 που έχω μόνο εγώ".
Το αγοράζω. 2.150 δρχ. ο ΠΟΠ το κιτ, 2.600 ο Μάρσαλ! Εμ φυσικό, ήταν με την "ειδική" λάμπα!
Μια χαρά όλα, έπαιζα με 70 βατάρες!!! Η "ειδική" 6146 ήταν μια RCA, πιθανότατα μεταχειρισμένη! 
Κάποια στιγμή αγόρασα και μια γέφυρα, τη γνωστή που είχε επιλογή συχνοτήτων με το ποτενσιόμετρο, που λίγο να σου ξέφευγε άλλαζε η ισχύς κατά 20%!
Εκεί κατάλαβα πως ο φίλος με είχε δουλέψει και απλά είχε ανεβάσει την ισχύ με το ποτενσιόμετρο  :Unsure: 
Όταν πήγα για δουλειά στον ΠΟΠ κάποια στιγμή που μιλούσαμε με τον Χρίστο στο φιλικό του εξήγησα τι είχε συμβεί τότε, πριν 7-8 χρόνια δηλαδή!
Η απάντησή του? Σοβαρή όμως! "Ποιος σου το είπε ότι δεν βγάζει 80 watt να τον απολύσω? Έτσι χάναμε πελάτες και πήγαιναν στον Μάρσαλ" 
Το λέω και στον Γιώργο κάποια στιγμή:
"ρε απατεώνα, γιατί μου πούλησες το 81 την 6146 για 70 watt?"  :Tongue2: 
Ε μου λέει, αφού τόσο τη ζήτησες τι να έκανα?  :Wink: 
Έτσι λοιπόν η 504 μπορούσε, αν το ζητούσες φυσικά, να σου βγάλει και 100 watt...
Φυσικά μιλάμε για αεικίνητο, αφού η κατανάλωση θα ήταν πολύ μικρότερη, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο θέμα...

----------

αθικτον (07-11-15)

----------


## PARKER

Τώρα όλα αυτά, μετά από τόσα χρόνια, μας φαίνονται απίστευτα πράγματα , τότε όμως τα τρώγαμε στη μάπα και λέγαμε κι ευχαριστώ!!!! :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## radioamateur

Αυτή η κατασκευή ήταν προϊόν SMART KIT. Ανέβασα την εν λόγω μουσειακή φωτογραφία για καθαρά ιστορικούς λόγους για να μαθαίνουν οι νεώτεροι και να τραβάνε τα μαλλιά τους οι αρχαιότεροι...
Αν τυχόν κάποιος αγόρασε αυτό το kit χθες, πριν 30 χρόνια δηλαδή ας μας πει τις εντυπώσεις του πχ αν δούλευε σωστά σε σχέση με αντίστοιχα λαμπάτα kit που πουλούσαν τα πλέον δημοφιλή καταστήματα της τότε εποχής.


 :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:

----------

αθικτον (07-11-15), 

WIZARD (02-09-15)

----------


## antonis68

Η EL504 μπορεί να βγάλει άνετα και 40 και 50 watts , το θέμα είναι πόσες ώρες θα αντέξει ... εγώ κάποτε τη δούλευα στα 600 V αλλά κάθε 3 μέρες άλλαζα λάμπα ...

----------


## Nightkeeper

Το οτι το πουλαγαν σε ΚΙΤ με ΑΝΟΡΘΩΣΗ ΔΥΚΤΙΟΥ ειναι το τραγικό της υποθεσης..... Τωρα το πόσο καλα θα δούλευε ?? τη να πω, δεν νομίζω να είχε και καποια διάφορα απο τα παραπλήσια του Μοναστηρακίου .. Εξάλλου όλοι τότε εκπεμπαν με οτι νανε και όπως νανε ...ε, μια απο τα ίδια απλα με αλλο όνομα ..

----------


## Nightkeeper

> Η EL504 μπορεί να βγάλει άνετα και 40 και 50 watts , το θέμα είναι πόσες ώρες θα αντέξει ... εγώ κάποτε τη δούλευα στα 600 V αλλά κάθε 3 μέρες άλλαζα λάμπα ...



Δολοφώνε της 504 !!! Χαχαχαχα!!!

----------


## SeAfasia

> Η EL504 μπορεί να βγάλει άνετα και 40 και 50 watts , το θέμα είναι πόσες ώρες θα αντέξει ... εγώ κάποτε τη δούλευα στα 600 V αλλά κάθε 3 μέρες άλλαζα λάμπα ...



*με τι τροφοδοσία θα τα βγάλει και πως;*

----------


## radioamateur

Μετά από πολλα χρόνια αποφάσισα και εγώ να επισκευάσω το πρώτο μου αυτοταλάντωτο στο οποίο ο μετασχηματιστής τα έπαιξε πριν 20-30 χρόνια.Τι επιμέρους αλλαγές μπορώ να κάνω για έχω τη μέγιστη σταθεροποίηση στη συχνότητα;Κάτι διάβασα για σωληνάκια αντί πηνία...
Ψαχνω επίσης σχεδιάκι λοιπόν για πληρώς σταθεροποιημένη τάση τόσο στα νήματα όσο και στην ανοδική, πολώσεις κτλ  για την εν λόγω κατασκευή. Έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με κάτι τόσο προχωρημένο.Στη φάση αυτή θέλω να τι δω τι περαιτέρω υλικά χρειάζονται & ενδεχομένος αν γίνεται να αντιλαταστήσω τον αναδρασης με κάποιο υλικό ανώτερης ποιότητας γιατί τότε έβραζε.
Το σασσί ήταν ανοιχτού τύτου...
Ευχαριστώ...

----------


## 347

αντε και μας βαζεις στην πριζα!!!!

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

> Μετά από πολλα χρόνια αποφάσισα και εγώ να επισκευάσω το πρώτο μου αυτοταλάντωτο στο οποίο ο μετασχηματιστής τα έπαιξε πριν 20-30 χρόνια.Τι επιμέρους αλλαγές μπορώ να κάνω για έχω τη μέγιστη σταθεροποίηση στη συχνότητα;Κάτι διάβασα για σωληνάκια αντί πηνία...
> Ψαχνω επίσης σχεδιάκι λοιπόν για πληρώς σταθεροποιημένη τάση τόσο στα νήματα όσο και στην ανοδική, πολώσεις κτλ  για την εν λόγω κατασκευή. Έχει ασχοληθεί κάποιος με κάτι τόσο προχωρημένο.Στη φάση αυτή θέλω να τι δω τι περαιτέρω υλικά χρειάζονται & ενδεχομένος αν γίνεται να αντιλαταστήσω τον αναδρασης με κάποιο υλικό ανώτερης ποιότητας γιατί τότε έβραζε.
> Το σασσί ήταν ανοιχτού τύτου...
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ...



Χρόνια πολλά και καλή χρονιά. Όπως όλοι γνωρίζουμε η συχνότητα είναι άρτια συνδεδεμένη με το κύκλωμα ταλάντωσης L-C πόσο δε και με τη μεταβολή της *θερμοκρασίας*. Δεν θα επεκταθώ στη θεωρία που ήδη γνωρίζεις. Θα θυμίσω μόνο ότι παλιά λέγαμε ''ζεστάθηκες; βάλε εμπρός τον ανεμιστήρα.'' Κάνε λοιπόν ότι γουστάρεις και αγαπάς στο πρώτο σου αυτοταλάντωτο. Σταθεροποίησε πλήρως την τάση σε όλα τα σημεία του, βάλε πυκνωτή ανάδρασης πορσελάνινο τριμεράκι ή μικρό αραιόφυλλο ή φτιάξε μόνος σου πυκνωτή από ότι υλικό θέλεις, ακόμα πλέον άλλαξε τα πηνία σε τύπου 'μακαρόνι,σωληνωτά και U', όμως σχεδόν τίποτα δεν θα καταφέρεις εάν ξεχάσεις  στο τέλος να βάλεις ένα *μόνιμο* ανεμιστηράκι εί δυνατόν κοντά στα πηνία για το μέγιστο δυνατό αποτέλεσμα. Μια εύκολη ιδέα είναι το ανεμιστήρι Η/Υ με διπλασιασμό τάσης από τα (6,3V εναλ) νήματα μετασχηματιστή τοποθετημένο στο σασί. Εάν θέλεις φυσικά μας λες για το είδος του αυτοταλάντωτου και για το τελικό σου συμπέρασμα.Καλή επιτυχία στην επισκευή σου.

----------


## kostas12

θελω  μπορεις να μου στειλεις οδηγιες να φτιαξω και εγω ενα

----------


## ΑΘΑΝΟΣ

Τί ακριβώς θέλεις Κώστα; Κυκλώματα διπλασιασμού τάσης υπάρχουν παντού στο διαδίκτυο, ακόμη και εδώ στην κοινότητά μας εάν κάνεις μια αναζήτηση.

----------


## EL-504

Ρε SRF.....δε βαρέθηκες...ε;;;; Να ασχολησε με τα αυτοταλάντωτα;;;; ε;;;;

----------


## p.gabr

> Ρε SRF.....δε βαρέθηκες...ε;;;; Να ασχολησε με τα αυτοταλάντωτα;;;; ε;;;;





Έχει περάσει σε άλλο Level  φτιάχνει αυτοταλάντωτα με το MRF317   :Smile:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Έχει περάσει σε άλλο Level  φτιάχνει αυτοταλάντωτα με το MRF317



Είναι ο γνωστός νόμος του Μέρφι που λέει πως ο ταλαντωτής θα ενισχύσει και ο ενισχυτής θα ταλαντώσει  :Tongue2: 

Αλλά ας μην μιλάμε άλλο για πομπούς, η χρήση τους απαγορεύετε αυστηρά από τη νομοθεσία  :Unsure:

----------

CybEng (16-02-17)

----------

